# This is my kitty, His name's Coocky



## AlexNillson88 (Dec 10, 2020)

I found him on the street, he was sitting there and meowing. I think he was doomed because everyone doesn't care that this little animal being was thrown away like garbage. But now it's the happiest kitty in the world))


----------



## Kitty827 (Sep 3, 2020)

Welcome to the forum! He's a cutie!


----------



## eldercat (Jul 3, 2015)

Thank you for taking in the homeless! I've done that and it worked out well. Twenty years of well.


----------



## T-star (Dec 5, 2020)

Omg he’s adorable! I took in a kitty that looks just like him (girl version).


----------



## Sharon2665 (Nov 20, 2012)

What a beautiful handsome guy you got. Somehow it seems they can pick their owners like that and sounds like he chose you. Glad you are both happy with the decision. Thank you so much for saving a sweet little guy and not ignoring him like others. You will have a grateful and faithful friend for years to come. Enjoy each other.


----------

